# Media and animal rightists



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Here is an example how media is playing in hands animal rightists:

" Updated: 9:40 a.m. ET March 19, 2006
LOS ANGELES - A Labrador retriever who saved a man from drowning in New Orleans after Hurricane Katrina received a standing ovation Saturday night at an awards dinner attended by leading animal rights supporters.

The dog, now named Katrina, was brought on stage and named guest of honor at the 20th annual Genesis Awards, given by the Humane Society of the United States to those who help advance the cause of animal rights."

What animal rights leaders have to do with this? They are against keeping any animals? Why to help them to advance their cause??


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Is there any old nuclear bomb test sites in Virginia.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Remember Cleveland Amory? Use to go around the country with two full grown wolves with logging chains around their necks and talk about animal rights. Talk about pot kettle black......


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

seven dogs

The media and the animal rights mentality have been holding hands for years. Both are power hungry and form an alliance because if furthers their common agenda of gun control. Much of the media is as fake as the animal rights people. I think it was CBS years ago that had a special called guns of autumn. It was an antihunting special. One scene had "hunters" shooting a mother polar bear from a helicopter. The next scene was the baby polar bears laying on dead moma. The truth: the guys in the helicopter were wildlife biologists, and the gun was a tranquilizer gun. The biologists were tranquilizing the female for growth measurements and blood tests. If the media lies about one thing, what do they tell the truth about?


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Plainsman, I am sorry I did not watch that stuff. How did you find out about the truth of that story? Did they broadcast it afterwards?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

No, they didn't fess up, I had friends that knew the biologists in the helicopter. I don't know how many people know now the truth of that show, but I have talked with other people that got the truth somehow.

I always think that the second amendment is the teeth of our constitution. Without it the rest are meaningless. This is why I get irritated with people like Kennedy , Schummer, Hillary and others. I get irritated with the republicans on other issues. A third party isn't the answer, because they will take votes away and guarantee the opposing party a victory. It's like were screwed if we do and were screwed if we don't.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

On a side note, I do not like to see any creature suffer and do everyday. How would you like to be neutered /Balls cut off. Declawed and locked in a small stuffy apartment never being let out. Or if you could fly to be caged for the rest of your life!! Most animal lovers only love animals after they have been altered to fit their lifestyles!! :eyeroll: I guess I am no different from them however, I love my animals altered as well, I JUST LIKE EM DEEP FRIED :lol:


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

Fried Guniea Pig, excellent with orange sauce.


----------

